# http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7044



## dotshead (25 August 2004)

Warum ist der Thread gesperrt? War doch im großen und ganzen recht sachlich.


----------



## Counselor (25 August 2004)

Da in dem gesperrten Thread große Verwunderung darüber herrschte, warum die großen Kistenschieber schlecht gepatchte PCs verkaufen hier einige Infos zur Kalkulation der Supermarkt-PCs:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,288063,00.html


----------



## dotshead (25 August 2004)

Ich kannte den von Dir genannten Artikel schon. Allerdings kann ich immer noch keinen Grund erkennen den Thread zu sperren.


----------



## BenTigger (26 August 2004)

Weil der Thread unter anderem auch dazu genutzt wurde, andere Forenleser persönlich anzugreifen, ansonsten aber alles wesentliche geschrieben wurde.... 

Siehe dazu auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=71781#71781


----------



## dotshead (26 August 2004)

Wurde der Thread benutzt andere Forenleser anzugreifen? Ich kann immer noch nichts erkennen. Michael hat sich IMHO zu recht kritisch mit einem Posting auseinandergesetzt und das sollte doch wohl möglich sein.


----------



## drboe (27 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde der Thread benutzt andere Forenleser anzugreifen? Ich kann immer noch nichts erkennen. Michael hat sich IMHO zu recht kritisch mit einem Posting auseinandergesetzt und das sollte doch wohl möglich sein.


Hallo Stephan,

das ist schnell erklärt; es geht tatsächlich um mich (oder eigentlich um tf) und der entscheidende Beitrag, an dem Du Gründe der Sperre ggf. festmachen könntest - oder auch nicht, fehlt. Da wurde jemand zum Zensor in eigener Sache. Seinen Beitrag, dem dann der folgte, weshalb er den Thread erst völlig sperrte, dann den ihm unangenehmen Post entfernte, hat er noch nach der Sperre verändert. Spuren verwischen nennt man das wohl. Nun wird hier so getan, als ob in meinem Post persönliche Angriffe drin standen. Das ist schlicht nicht der Fall, oder nur in der Vorstellung überdurchschnittlich sensibler Leser, die unter einer Schwäche leiden Ursache und Wirkung festzustellen. Nachdem hier aber Leute schon die erkennbar ironische Frage, ob jemand mit seiner Phantasielosigkeit kokettieren möchte, zum persönlichen Angriff stilisieren, wundert mich das nicht sonderlich. Der begreifliche Irrtum intelektueller Kleingeister, dass derjenige, der über die technischen Möglichkeiten verfügt das letzte Wort zu behalten, damit auch automatisch recht hat, ist hier offenbar ebensoweit verbreitet, wie eine gewisse Selbstherrlichkeit einiger Moderatoren und deren Unvermögen selbst einzustecken, wenn man zuvor ausgeteilt hat. Unreflektierte Feststellungen eines  tf, cp oder Ben Tigger zu angeblichen Angriffen muss man wohl einfach instantan in die Ablage 13 transferieren, falls man sich die Mühe macht, das überhaupt noch zu lesen. 

Im Übrigen halte ich es mit Voltaire; "Ihre Meinung ist mir zwar widerlich, aber ich werde mich dafür totschlagen lassen, daß Sie sie sagen dürfen." Dass hier einige weit davon entfernt sind, dies als ein Grundelement der Demokratie zu begreifen, ist zwar bedauerlich, angesichts erkennbarer Lernresistenzen aber wohl nicht zu ändern.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2004)

Hallo doc,

wenn ich mich mal kurz einmischen darf, hier ein kleiner Hinweis. Mir selbst ist es hier im Forum auch schon öfter passiert, dass ich über die Strenge geschlagen hatte. Dabei war es egal, ob das Recht eher auf meiner Seite war oder auf der der Mods - der jenige, der hier postet ist immer nur ein Gast im Minimaluniversum dieses Boards und der jenige unterliegt hier bestimmt keinen demokratischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten, sondern hat sich den Gepflogenheiten anzupassen. Es steht jedem frei, sich einen anderen Platz zum Gedankenaustausch zu suchen. Förderlich für das Forum ist diese spitzfindige Nachdiskussion jedenfalls mEn nicht.


----------



## Counselor (27 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Förderlich für das Forum ist diese spitzfindige Nachdiskussion jedenfalls mEn nicht.


Noch weniger förderlich ist die Art und Weise, wie die Betreiber mit der Sache umgehen. Kindergarten ist schon richtig, aber es waren zwei Kinder zur Sandschlacht im Sandkasten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dass hier einige weit davon entfernt sind, dies als ein Grundelement der Demokratie zu begreifen, ist zwar bedauerlich, angesichts erkennbarer Lernresistenzen aber wohl nicht zu ändern.


Deine Lernresistenz ist deutlichst erkennbar. Offensichtlich muss man dich erst mit Namen und kompletter postalischer Anschrift ansprechen, damit Du begreifst, dass hier für Dich (demokratisch) die gleichen Regeln gelten, wie für alle Forenteilnehmer. Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, dass dies ein privates Forum ist? Du wirst sicherlich nicht "demokratisch" auf Heikos Rücken Streitereien austragen, die die Mehrheit von uns nicht sehen und lesen will. Dein gekränktes Gemüt ist deswegen nicht einmal im OT der Diskussion wert.


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2004)

Kapiert doch endlich mal eines:
wenn jemand (egal wer) mit jemand anderes (egal wem) ein Problem hat, dann möge er das per PN, E-Mail, Snail-Mail, Telefon oder über den Rechtsanwalt seines Vertrauens austragen.
*Aber nicht öffentlich im Forum.*
Das ist äußerst bescheidener Stil.
Amen.


----------

